# Luna's temper tantrum



## sbuogr (Mar 15, 2013)

So, today I took Luna out for some bonding time.. with her shirt that she hides under, i placed her on her on my abdomen and layed down with her. She was curious for a few minutes, then cuddled up and fell asleep and i pet her for over an hour. Then I picked her up and calmly placed her on the floor with her shirt while I cleaned up her cage a bit & changer her food & water. Every few minutes I would peek in at her and give her a little pet and feed her a mealworm for being good. Then, the third or forth time I peeked in at her, she went absolutely INSANE, hissing and popping, and then she BIT my finger. Assuming I startled her, I let her calm down for a minute but stayed close by. I went to pet her again and she flipped out - popping and hissing again and put her nose up in the air with her mouth open trying to bite my finger again.. then she started running around real fast and even ran AT my finger to attack it. I had to use her shirt to pick her up, at which point she continued going crazy and trying to bite me. I placed her in her cage and she started to run around really fast. Every time i put my hand anywhere near her, she would try biting me. 
About 25 minutes or so after her calming down, I woke her up to see if her behavior was still the same. As soon as I put my hand in her cage she started hissing and popping at me again and would freak out every time I touched her. I actually was able to pick her up, so i placed her in my hands and she seemed calm for about 45 seconds and then got really antsy, but would still hiss and pop if i pet her.

She's never, ever done anything like this before and I don't want her behavior to continue this way. I have no idea whats going on or why.. 
Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

Sometimes hedgehogs get fed up of being poked and prodded at. It's like the have a quota for the amount of time they are willing to behave for. 
Also what was the lighting in the room like? I have one who is fine in the dark, but bright lights drive him nuts.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Probably because you kept waking her up.  It would be like someone waking you up every few minutes in the middle of the night - after so many times, you'd probably snap a little. Every now and then I won't notice how long I've been petting Piglet and keeping him awake until he nips my finger telling me to quit it and let him go back to sleep.


----------



## sbuogr (Mar 15, 2013)

That's what I was thinking. I hope she doesnt continue this behavior.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

I wouldn't wake her up so much. Milton does not give out forgiveness easily if he's woken up more than once or twice. Imagine a sleepy teenager being poked over and over each time they begin to settle into sleep, then imagine that temper tantrum. Multiply it by the amount of light shining on them each time they are woken up. And add a dose of typical wake up grumpies. That's about the reaction you'd expect :lol: 
Go easy on "bothering" her for a little while, she'll forgive you!


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

What everybody else said. Pinball gets really huffy when I keep waking him. Once I have him out, I let him run around, munch some treats and then snuggle. Once he finds a cozy spot and is ready to sleep, every now and then I will try to pet him and if he gets huffy I just let him snooz


----------

